# Third Eyelids Always Visible



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

So my boy has always had his third eyelids visible and I dont know why?
His lids are not saggy. I had the vet check his eyes and he said the eyes themselves look normal.

Does anyone have any idea what this might be? I'll try and get a picture soon.


----------



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

Hopefully you can see whats going on in this picture.
Both eyes look the same so I just tried to get a close up on one.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Did your vet have an opinion about the membrane showing? I think there are many reasons for this condition and I couldn't say why I think Elvis shows this, but I don't think it is something you want to ignore.


----------



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> Did your vet have an opinion about the membrane showing? I think there are many reasons for this condition and I couldn't say why I think Elvis shows this, but I don't think it is something you want to ignore.


He said it might be allergies and that it looks inflammed. He also said if it didn't get better we could try allergy meds but everything I've read is talking about neuro issues and stuff. I might ask to see another vet to be on the safe side.
He doesn't have any other symptoms but it just doesn't look right and it's been like this since I got him.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I might make an appointment with one of the other vets to get a second opinion. I hope you get it straightened out without a lot of trouble.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

There are dog ophthalmologists. Ask your vet for a referral. Doesn't look like any allergy presentation, I've seen. Specialists get to the root of problems much faster. If there is a clinic affiliated with a local vet school nearby, office visits can be a little cheaper.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

To me it looks like a minor case of 'cherry eye' you can Google images to make a comparison.....non the less it should be taken care of and I would try to see a Veterinary Opthamologist.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> To me it looks like a minor case of 'cherry eye' you can Google images to make a comparison.....non the less it should be taken care of and I would try to see a Veterinary Opthamologist.


I agree - see a specialist.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Definitely see an ophthalmologist, Abbey developed cherry eye at 8 1/2 months old and had surgery to correct it. If this gland is left open to the air more serious problems can develop over time.


----------



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

Hmm I dont think it's cherry eye because it's not a lump or gland just membrane. He still uses the eyelid when he closes his eyes too.
I'll for sure be asking to see someone better with eyes. I dont know if I will be able to see a specialist because theres not much in my area but I'll still ask.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Well the gland does just look like membrane, and Abbey's didn't bulge out, nor does it effect the working of the eyelid. It may or may not be cherry eye, but I'd get a second opinion. We had to drive 5 hours each way to see a specialist.


----------



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

Caddy said:


> Well the gland does just look like membrane, and Abbey's didn't bulge out, nor does it effect the working of the eyelid. It may or may not be cherry eye, but I'd get a second opinion. We had to drive 5 hours each way to see a specialist.


 I hope I can get a ride if he needs to see one and they're that far away I cant drive.
The office I go to has a couple vets though and one is more experienced then the rest I'll see if he can do anything and if he cant get a referal.


----------

